# Anyone need a room for Further Confusion 2014?



## FriendKiller96 (Dec 3, 2013)

*[CLOSED] Anyone need a room for Further Confusion 2014?*

Hey, everyone! I, as well as a few friends (7 confirmed) are going to be attending Further Confusion 2014! We are going to be rooming at the Fairmont which is directly connected to the center! We are basically seeing if anyone needs a room to help lower the cost per nigh so we... you know.. don't go broke? We are hoping to get around 8 or 9 people to room with us!  If you would like to see who is currently confirmed, then check below for their Fur Affinity details! 

*Info On Confirmed People:*
Me (Alex): http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ZeroTheWusky
TwistedFayt (Mariah): http://www.furaffinity.net/user/twistedfayt
Windra (Ashley): http://www.furaffinity.net/user/windra
Scoobdahusky: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/huskyscooby/
Furrycoon (Attending for only 2 days)http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrycoon/


Remember, this is a first come first serve! Spots are limited! Only contact if you are for sure going so we can divide out the money!


----------



## Windra (Dec 3, 2013)

Joiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin usssssssssssssssssss ~


----------



## ijoe (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll join if there's still room. The hotel at the con must get crazy high traffic though.  I was looking to stay for the duration of the con, if you still have a slot available you'd be willing to share send me a note. on the main site or SF. I'd like to get the plane ticket sorted asap.


----------



## SiGeCore (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent you a note on FA as well. Me and possibly one other are interested!

sigecore@gmail.com
Your can find me on twitter/FA/etc


----------

